# Royal Ascot



## Mariposa (14 June 2016)

Anyone else going to be glued to the TV this week? 

So many great horses running today, I can't wait to see beautiful Mecca's Angel in the Kings Stand Stakes and to see Emotionless finally back on the track.


----------



## PorkChop (14 June 2016)

I wish!

Will be watching snippets when I am in and out of the house - hope the weather is kind


----------



## Chiffy (14 June 2016)

I am recording and will dip in and out. Like the Queen coming up the course and like the actual races but can't stand all the 'over the top' fashion stuff!
I am much more a National Hunt person and just have a passing interest in the big flat races.
When I was watching Epsom, my 5 year old granddaughter said 'where are the jumps Granny?'!


----------



## Rapidash (14 June 2016)

Christ what have they done to the American horse? Is she a fire breathing dragon or something?


----------



## Sandstone1 (14 June 2016)

Rapidash said:



			Christ what have they done to the American horse? Is she a fire breathing dragon or something?
		
Click to expand...

 She's got a lip chain on and goodness knows what else, but they just said she's very laid back!
It does not appear to have done her any harm though!


----------



## Rollin (14 June 2016)

YES.  But with pause button I can poo pick, mix feeds and even do a schooling session and miss the ads!!


----------



## Mariposa (14 June 2016)

selinas spirit said:



			She's got a lip chain on and goodness knows what else, but they just said she's very laid back!
It does not appear to have done her any harm though!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't she run well! What a lovely filly!

I thought Galileo Gold was amazing - bet Hugo Palmer feels vindicated for sidestepping the Derby now!


----------



## popsdosh (15 June 2016)

Whats the betting on how much longer RM will be riding for Ballydoyle two major cock ups in two weeks both horses would have skated up if not put into impossible positions they could not get out of. I did smile at FD joking with the jockey who pinned RM in after the race.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 June 2016)

Not reading any comments as I'm watching on Ch4 + 1.  Apparently neighbours took precedence.

Bloody Neighbours?  I ask you.  Not for the first time am I considering divorce.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 June 2016)

They've also shown a re-run of the royal entrance.  Why are the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge wearing name/lapel badges?  Presumably it's so everyone will know who they are! 

Alec.


----------



## teapot (15 June 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			They've also shown a re-run of the royal entrance.  Why are the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge wearing name/lapel badges?  Presumably it's so everyone will know who they are! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Bar HM and Phil, everyone has to wear them!


----------



## scotlass (15 June 2016)

There are no guarantees with these things .. but I couldn't have been the only one wondering how good a Lady Aurelia x Frankel baby would be ..


----------



## Alec Swan (15 June 2016)

That run by Lady Aurelia was quite astonishing wasn't it?  And yes,  it put me in mind of a Frankel finish!  I believe (I stand to be corrected) that she's only a two year old.  Her trainer said that she's so compliant and obedient.  FD just sat and sat and even after others started to ride,  then pressed the button and she was gone.  The official distance was 7 lengths,  but I suspect that it was a far greater margin than that.  What a wonderful filly,  and as you say scotlass,  very Frankelesque!

I know that we shouldn't laugh,  but just about all the Japanese and American visitors who wore top-hats had them about two sizes too big,  almost as though they were dished out by an army store-man with a sense of fun.  All their ears were squished down and folded double.   They did look comical! 

Alec.


----------



## scotlass (15 June 2016)

Yes, Lady Aurelia is only a 2 year old.   Despite getting a bit nervy on the way to the start and pre-loading (but who can blame her, given her age and also being used to being ponied to the start in the US and the stalls handlers stand on the rigging in the stalls with them over there) - she looked very professional when asked to quicken.  Winning margin did look far more than 7 lengths.

All the Japanese journalists crowding the trainer in the fall out of A Shin Hikari's very ordinary performance, despite the pre-race hype, all had similarly too large top hats.  As you say Alec, either someone with a sense of humour, or a Google search gone horribly wrong


----------



## Clodagh (15 June 2016)

I loved Lady Aurelia, but she has the backside of a Belgian blue, I assume many doses of steroids have passed through that frame.


----------



## Mariposa (15 June 2016)

I thought she was jawdroppingly amazing, I really couldn't believe it when she picked up like that. Good to hear she's staying in the UK.

All in all I really enjoyed today's racing, it was very exciting, some really lovely horses ( especially lovely to see The Grey Gatsby looking so well)

And to top it off, I had money on Portage! yay!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 June 2016)

I'm going to have to catch up with it all when I get home! They aren't showing any racing outside of America over here - even when they have bloomin runners and winners over at Ascot!


----------



## stormox (16 June 2016)

I wish theyd show the carriages, though. Not the Queens procession, but theres always a good few privately owned four-in-hands drive there and park at the finishing post, they unhitch the horses and use the coach as a grandstand. I worked for a rich American who shipped his team of 5 over from the states to do that. Us grooms had Fortnum and Mason hampers from him for lunch, only bad thing was walking round in boots and livery coat all day, and it was scorching!


----------



## scotlass (16 June 2016)

EKW said:



			I'm going to have to catch up with it all when I get home! They aren't showing any racing outside of America over here - even when they have bloomin runners and winners over at Ascot!
		
Click to expand...

Just wait 'til you get home .. it's freezing cold and wet.   Was over at Ingliston this morning, and preparations for the RHS in full swing.  Hoping for better weather next week!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 June 2016)

Hopefully so though I only have 1 inhander there on Sunday so no riding in soggy pants for me this year lol!


----------



## scotlass (16 June 2016)

None of the winners have stood out for me so far today.  Gold Cup was a bit of a war of attrition, with some really tired horses at the end.  Winner is a true stayer.

Alice Plunkett's outfit (the hat in particular) is horrific today.  Maybe the same milliner who supplied all the comedy top hats to the American / Japanese connections yesterday


----------



## Alec Swan (16 June 2016)

scotlass said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Alice Plunkett's outfit (the hat in particular) is horrific today.  Maybe the same milliner who supplied all the comedy top hats to the American / Japanese connections yesterday
		
Click to expand...

I adore the delectable Alice P,  but you're right.  It was some Christmas Cracker that carried that hat within.  Frightful (and I really do love the girl!!). 

Alec.


----------



## scotlass (16 June 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I adore the delectable Alice P,  but you're right.  It was some Christmas Cracker that carried that hat within.  Frightful (and I really do love the girl!!). 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


So used to it being Tanya Stevenson that looks like she's got dressed in the dark.

Classic reply by winning owner Michael Buckley being asked by Emma Spencer how close he was to  the two Jamie's (Spencer and Osborne) - to which he replied "I love Jamie Spencer almost as much as you once did Emma"

Sad end to the day for The Queen, especially as she's had such a great week of events, and the smile on her face says it all while she's at Royal Ascot.   Her runner in the final race, Guy Fawkes, fell.  No confirmation, but sadly doesn't look good for the horse


----------



## scotlass (16 June 2016)

Sadly now confirmed by RP.   The Queen's horse suffered a fatal injury in the last race today.  Only a 3 year old and home bred.   RIP Guy Fawkes


----------



## teapot (16 June 2016)

Off fore compound fracture. 

Had to smile that she was wearing the winning colours though!


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2016)

How amazing was Willie Twiston-Davies on a horse of Alan Kings - yay the jumpers!


----------



## Chiffy (17 June 2016)

Agree, Clodagh! How delighted was he?!


----------



## Clodagh (17 June 2016)

Frankel's first runner today...and two tomorrow. I hope he has a winner.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 June 2016)

I suspect that the delicious Alice P reads this forum and has addressed yesterdays ensemble issues.  She looks stunning! 

Though I'm not generally the greatest fan of Claire B,  her addressing of racing and the attendant issues have improved this week,  immeasurably.

Bring on the day! 

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 June 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Frankel's first runner today...and two tomorrow. I hope he has a winner. 

Click to expand...

Yes,  Queen Kindly.  The presenters were a little less than flattering about her and whilst she didn't look that good in her coat,  she has the Frankel quarters,  she looks like a Belgian Blue!

Did anyone notice how Phil seems to have a bit oaf a 'shiner'?  I wonder if Liz gave him a back-'ander! 

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (17 June 2016)

Not having much joy with today's betting but loving watching some amazing racing. So thrilled for Dougie Costello winning that race, so great for him


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 June 2016)

WOW @ Tanyia's hat ........................
ps, the C4 team are doing a great job, what a shame we will be subjected to yet another "revolution" when ITV take over .................


----------



## Alec Swan (18 June 2016)

When my OH worked in racing,  she says that she'd have been sacked had she pulled up a horse the way that RM pulled up Churchill.  That was asking to slip a stifle and the risks to such a young horse must be very real.

RM seems to be in a surly mood,  even considering his usually dour demeanour.  Perhaps his failures this week aren't yet behind him.

Alec.

PS,  Claire B looks so elegant and well 'groomed' today!


----------



## MyBoyChe (18 June 2016)

Love Claires outfit today, overall I think she has been the most stylish of the C4 ladies this week


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 June 2016)

I'm keeping up with the results as and when I can and it appears to be a Galileo white wash just now  just proving that he is more than worth his stud fee!


----------



## teapot (18 June 2016)

Got to love a Royal winner


----------



## Rollin (18 June 2016)

Entente Cordiale. British Queen, French Jockey I could not be more thrilled for HM.  I hope Paris Match caught the moment in the Royal Box when she knew Dartmouth had won.  Fabulous.


----------



## PorkChop (18 June 2016)

teapot said:



			Got to love a Royal winner
		
Click to expand...

Definitely


----------



## Clodagh (18 June 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			When my OH worked in racing,  she says that she'd have been sacked had she pulled up a horse the way that RM pulled up Churchill.  That was asking to slip a stifle and the risks to such a young horse must be very real.

RM seems to be in a surly mood,  even considering his usually dour demeanour.  Perhaps his failures this week aren't yet behind him.

Alec.

PS,  Claire B looks so elegant and well 'groomed' today!
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was awful they way he pulled his back teeth out. He is always a miserable sod but I have never seen him appear to take it out on a horse before. 
Great for the Queen to have a winner, that was a really good birthday present. Brave of Mr O'Brien to lodge an enquiry!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 June 2016)

and my account is nicely boosted .......................... outback traveller looked a zillion dollars ///


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 June 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			When my OH worked in racing,  she says that she'd have been sacked had she pulled up a horse the way that RM pulled up Churchill.  That was asking to slip a stifle and the risks to such a young horse must be very real.

RM seems to be in a surly mood,  even considering his usually dour demeanour.  Perhaps his failures this week aren't yet behind him.

Alec.

PS,  Claire B looks so elegant and well 'groomed' today!
		
Click to expand...

The way I saw it was that the horse was going to crash through the railings, not nice , but safe.


----------



## Leonor (18 June 2016)

"Seamie" Heffernan  ( was  it Seamie ?) looked uncomfortable in that room. Im new to all of this racing stuff  so i was  surprised that they let camera's in that room.

I think they should get rid of doing those interviews when the jockey is still sitting on the horse. Just do an interview later.It looks off.


----------



## scotlass (18 June 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I thought it was awful they way he pulled his back teeth out. He is always a miserable sod but I have never seen him appear to take it out on a horse before. 
Great for the Queen to have a winner, that was a really good birthday present. Brave of Mr O'Brien to lodge an enquiry!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree about RM.  I realise he's there to ride, but considering his success, and his association with Ballydoyle, puts him into the public spotlight, he's rarely got a good word about anything, frequently disagrees with the interviewer and just generally looks like he's licked a lemon-flavoured wasp. 

Today's "Bad Hat Award" goes to Emma Spencer, who is also the only thing I won't miss about C4 losing the racing contract.

Been an amazing week for Adam Kirby both at Royal Ascot and on the birth of his baby boy.   He's given a great ride in the last on a horse that's been off the track for so long.

Delighted for the Queen.  Her joy when at a race meeting is palpable.


----------



## Clodagh (18 June 2016)

scotlass said:



			Totally agree about RM.  I realise he's there to ride, but considering his success, and his association with Ballydoyle, puts him into the public spotlight, he's rarely got a good word about anything, frequently disagrees with the interviewer and just generally looks like he's licked a lemon-flavoured wasp. 

Today's "Bad Hat Award" goes to Emma Spencer, who is also the only thing I won't miss about C4 losing the racing contract.

Been an amazing week for Adam Kirby both at Royal Ascot and on the birth of his baby boy.   He's given a great ride in the last on a horse that's been off the track for so long.

Delighted for the Queen.  Her joy when at a race meeting is palpable.
		
Click to expand...

You wait, ITV will take her on and get rid of Alice. I do hope not. I really like their coverage now, but is that just because I have got used to it? Jim McGrath can go, what does he bring to the party? What is that football guy like who is taking it on? (Sorry, off topic of RA...)


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 June 2016)

jim McGrath may not be high in tv personality stakes, but he knows more than any of the others when it comes to ratings of class horses.
I asssumed they would all go the way of McCrirrock since they did not deliver whatever they were supposed to deliver ie ratings to match "TV's Got Talent" in viewer numbers  .................


----------



## Alec Swan (18 June 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			The way I saw it was that the horse was going to crash through the railings, not nice , but safe.
		
Click to expand...

No point in attempting to steer the horse,  I suppose! 

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 June 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			No point in attempting to steer the horse,  I suppose! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

well the horse  weighs 484kgs and s full of adrenaline, and if it decides to go in the wrong direction,  then the jockey has to stop the inevitable car crash, which he did, but then he just happens to be the best rider in the world, so we have to give him the benefit of the doubt, just this once ......................
jockeys are in a high risk profession ,   any horse can do a lot of damage if they get out of control, two year olds are reactive, very powerful and pumped up ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Alec Swan (19 June 2016)

So it would seem that a jockey can move the horse during a race,  taking advantage of a preferred position,  but not when the finishing line is reached.  Odd that one!

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 June 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			So it would seem that a jockey can move the horse during a race,  taking advantage of a preferred position,  but not when the finishing line is reached.  Odd that one!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

not always in the desired direction or speed .............. see Mad Moose and others ......... often horses lose races by racing too hard at the early stages , it is not always possible to control the equine as easily as you seem to imagine. ..............


----------



## Clodagh (19 June 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			not always in the desired direction or speed .............. see Mad Moose and others ......... often horses lose races by racing too hard at the early stages , it is not always possible to control the equine as easily as you seem to imagine. ..............
		
Click to expand...

Remember Port Melon at Cheltenham. (Black horse of PN's, I think that was his name). I will give RM the benefit of the doubt as he is a fantastic jockey and personality is pretty irrelevant if you want to win, just look at Ruby Walsh.


----------



## Mariposa (21 June 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Remember Port Melon at Cheltenham. (Black horse of PN's, I think that was his name). I will give RM the benefit of the doubt as he is a fantastic jockey and personality is pretty irrelevant if you want to win, just look at Ruby Walsh.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that!  Here's the link to it http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...in-hospital-after-breaking-knee-leg-and-elbow 

As for jockeys, they can't all be as gregarious as Davy Russell sadly!


----------

